# In/an der Universität



## fangataufa

Hola, tengo una pregunta. Soy nuevo en esto de alemán, y bueno las preposiciones me vuelven loco. El tema es el siguiente supongamos que estudiamos en la Universidad, y bueno decimos un;

Ich studiere an der Universität.


El problema lo tengo con lo de la preposición "an....", sí veo que es un dativo. Universität es femenino, y en nominativo se diría "die Universität". y dativo se cambia el die a der. Más no hay movimiento. Pero no podría decirse;

Ich studiere in der Universität. 

Cuál sería la diferencia, ya que cuando es escuela y estudias en la escuela, puedes decir...

Ich lerne in die Schule. 

Gracias


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Bienvenido al foro!

Te doy toda la razón, las preposiciones alemanas son un tema para volverle loco a cualquier estudiante de idiomas.

Tu frase "Ich studiere in der Universität", aunque gramaticalmente perfecta, simplemente no se dice.

Eso sí, podrías decir "Ich lerne in der Universität" (en vez de en casa, por ejemplo)

Luego, la misma regla que te llevó a escribir "in der Universität", debe aplicarse tambien a la escuela: "Ich lerne in *der* Schule", visto que en ambas frases se usa el dativo con un sustantivo femenino y más no hay movimiento. 

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## fangataufa

Mi pregunta no es esa, ya que entiendo que al ser dativo, no hay movimiento, y por lo tanto, esa primera parte la entiendo. Mi pregunta viene relacionada con la preposición an... Ya que he oído y leído en muchos textos que la gente, cuando es universidad, usan dicha preposición, por ejemplo;

Ich studiere an der Universität

En cambio en escuela se dice...

Ich lerne in der Schule...

Ojo, cuidado con los verbos studieren y lernen. Aunque en inglés suenen bien decir, I study English o en español, yo estudio inglés. En alemán cuidado con studieren, ya que según un amigo aleman, studieren, se refiere a estudiar en la unviersidad, como estudiar medicina, ... en cambio si estudias en la escuela o haces un curso de cocina, o de idiomas se diría lernen. 

Bueno el problema que tengo es ese, de la preposición ....an der Universität, que si se podría poner in der Universität. Ya que veo en muchos escritos que la gente usa an der Universität...


----------



## Tonerl

fangataufa said:


> Ya que veo en muchos escritos que la gente usa* an der Universität de Hamburgo*



Esto es del todo correcto, porque estudiar *"in" der Universität* lo que equivale a decir que "estudiarías" en un edificio de una Universidad con sede en Hamburgo !
Espero que esta breve explicación te haya servido de ayuda!?


----------



## fangataufa

Vale entonces, se me aclara la duda. Es decir, que es válido ..."in der Universität..."; ya que la preposición in, te dice que es en un espacio cerrado, o edificio; y "...an der Universität.."; sería como no refiriéndose al edificio, sino como en institución. 

Sí, ya recuerdo, yo ese tema. Ich arbeite in der Fabrik; o bueno también está bien, Ich arbeite bei einer Fabrik. Sería Yo trabajo en una fábrica; como en un sitio cerrado con preposición in. o yo trabajo para una fábrica, con preposición bei. Caso de un espacio abierto, por ejemplo un granjero, que trabaja en un campo. Creo que la preposición sería auf...pero bueno la duda se me ha resuelto...


----------



## Tonerl

*„Ich arbeite "bei" einer Fabrik.“ *
Esto es totalmete incorrecto !

Pero lo que has dicho está bien:
*Ich arbeite „in“ einer Fabrik.*


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Tonerl, vielleicht meinte fangataufa, dass man oft sagt "Ich arbeite bei X" (für X setze den Namen eines Unternehmens, bzw. einer Fabrik ein)?


----------



## fangataufa

Correcto, me he dado ahora cuenta. Se tiene que decir, Ich arbeite bei X. Siendo X el nombre de una empresa; X= el corte inglés, Mercadona...Susana lo ha dicho, y comentado. Ich arbeite in einer Fabrik...Es yo trabajo en una fábrica. 

A ver, soy nuevo, y bueno tengo nivel A1, tendiendo para un A0...


----------

